

Other British hackers/entrepreneurs attending Startup School? - langer

My co-founder Andy Young and I are traveling over from the UK (Oxford) for Startup School on Saturday. Was wondering which other Brits are attending, how long you're out, what flights you're taking etc?<p>We're getting the 10:05 from LHR this Friday and after Startup School will be sticking around until Friday 25th for the WebMission trip with our startup GroupSpaces.
======
apexauk
Or any other europeans, for that matter? :)

------
whyleyc
I'll be there with my co-founder (and brother) Mike representing Zamzar. We're
flying out on Thursday, staying until Sunday - looking foward to it.

Come say hi if you see us at startup school (we're keen to network with more
Brits). We look vaguely like the photo in this post:

<http://www.folksonomy.org/2006/11/interview_with_zamzar/>

------
dottertrotter
<http://www.hackrtrackr.com> shows that a kevTheDev is coming from Brighton.

------
hassy
I'm coming from Edinburgh and staying until the 21st. There's a photo of me
here: <http://younoodle.com/people/hasan_veldstra> Come say hi if you see me.

------
madmotive
I'm getting the 11:00 from LHR this Friday. Sticking around until Tuesday
29th.

Not looking forward to the jet-lag :)

------
ajmalasver
I'm coming to SS08 with dilanj. Can't wait!

------
Harj
auctomatics will be there on saturday. though not sure if we count as british
anymore :)

~~~
sharpshoot
Yeah Harj, look at the passport you american by mind, british by blood, dude
:).

